# question for guys about sex



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

have to enjoy it. and have to enjoy being with her.
ive said this before, but one g/f of mine started annoying me so much that i lost all sexual interest. i normally found her really attractive too.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> That makes me feel a little better, but I'm so confused. Can someone explain these situatons to me? This guy had sex with me for two years but he said I suck in bed and can't kiss, so why'd he keep doing it for so long? Then there's this other guy with whom I'd had sex for over a year, haven't spoken to him in almost two years, and now he wants to have sex again. He was surprised I'd had sex since seeing him last. If he can't understand why other guys are willing to have sex with me, then why would he want to do it again? I also don't understand why he'd want to have sex with me because I suck in bed. What's more confusing is that these guys weren't desperate. They could get other girls.


This sounds like they don't really mean what they say but say it to put you down.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

He has to like you!!!


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Sex is overrated


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

guys will have sex with you just to have sex but they wouldnt normally move in with you just for sex. now if he moves in with you and says something along the lines of "we can have sex but we can see other people" then that would sound to me that hes just doing it for sex.

i have to agree with ducky on that. when i first met my manager, i was very sexually attracted to her. after months of getting to know her personality (needy, materialistic, high maintenance) i lost all sexual attraction to her.

and dont move in with someone who may put you aside just for the sake of moving out.

i think this quote sums up sex:
"sex is like pizza. even when its bad, its good"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ebolarama - that guy who thought nobody would have sex with you again - WEIRD! - it's like now that somebody else had an interest in you, he wants you back. That is not a basis for a relationship. I say - drop them both! They're zeroes; you need a hero! :yes


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Whoa, those guys are jerkoffs. Of course you need to move on, but I know how it is when you still want the person and you don't have anyone else at the moment. If a guy told me I suck in bed, I definitely wouldn't want him back though.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*

-


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sorry. Try not to let what that fool said get to you. I think when you have great sexual experiences in the future, you'll feel better.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*



ebolarama said:


> he actually didn't tell me either, he told his stupid girlfriend...why they were talking about me, I don't know


i wouldnt put too much faith in what a guy tells his current girl regarding another girl...especially if that information came from the current girl


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Is there really a guy who doesn't enjoy sex? :stu :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Is there really a guy who doesn't enjoy sex? :stu :b


i dont think so


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I'd probably be one who wouldn't.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

do you ever make sexy sexy to yourself, Zephyr?


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Every guy likes sex or likes to tug the trouser trout. If you don't you're lying or have a problem with your testosterone level.


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*



Failure said:


> Every guy likes sex or likes to tug the trouser trout. If you don't you're lying or have a problem with your testosterone level.


Tug the trouser trout? ha ha

:lol


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Woah. This is the first explicit sex-related thread I've read in a while. I remember when half of the discussions in this section revolved around sex and masturbation. Good times. :b


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

pinkeye said:


> Woah. This is the first explicit sex-related thread I've read in a while. I remember when half of the discussions in this section revolved around sex and masturbation. Good times. :b


There would be a lot more, but I think the mods don't like it.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Lisa1975 said:


> He has to like you!!!


Depends on the guy. Remember some guys are scum. He could be a freeloader wants you to keep the living quarters straight etc.

On the other hand he could really like you.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

ebolarama said:


> Does a guy have to enjoy the sex to keep having sex with a girl or is easy access enough reason to keep doing it?


Without getting to explicit depends on what you are referring to by enjoy. Maybe your body is crazy hot and he enjoys that.

Maybe you're adventurous and the guy enjoys that

Maybe he loves you and therefore enjoys the sex.

Maybe you're good in bed and he enjoys the sex.

I guess my point is there could be various reasons for why a guy enjoys sex.

And I'd say some guys that have friends with benefits may enjoy the easy access.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ebolarama said:


> I know that guy I was talking about is a dumbass now. The guy I'm with now says I am so good at everything and the best he's ever had in some aspects...I don't wanna get too explicit. I dunno what I'm allowed to say, but anyway, I hate liars. :mum


well you can say anything in the private messages


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> well you can say anything in the private messages


They still censor out the swear words. :mum


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Classified said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > well you can say anything in the private messages
> ...


lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Classified said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > well you can say anything in the private messages
> ...


hmm. miss rama, i'll be happy to be your guinnea pig and see if this is true


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

What is "sex"? I see people talking about it, but I'm not sure what it means.





Damn, I need to get some.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, it's all a myth, like unicorns and flying saucers.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Unicorns are real dood, they is just horny horses. As for flying saucers, my crazy ex used to fire these at me all the time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*



libbyberk83 said:


> What is "sex"?


I'm glad you asked, libbyberk83.

Sex is a rhythmic dispersal of thrusting and poking in predictable intervals for a relatively brief time period between two people. If you're lucky, said poking and thrusting may be spread amongst a larger group of people, most commonly composing what anthropologists refer to as a "threesome." Leading up to the act of thrusting and poking, there may be a brief period of "courting" or "exchanging of money." It is not uncommon for people to play the recorded sounds of "Marvin Gaye" while performing said thrusts. 
I hear it's quite popular with the youth. And the old... and the very old... and the physically handicapped ... Okay, pretty much everyone but me, really.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*



Drella said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > What is "sex"?
> ...


ahahaha :haha And, there's your answer!

"Matt, Matt, Matt"


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*

-


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: re: question for guys about sex*



libbyberk83 said:


> What is "sex"?


You mean "coitus"? :lol :lol

Sometimes you all make me laugh. Seriously!

"Matt, Matt, Matt"


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Coitus is such an odd word. 

I like your avatar Ali, I now have a sudden urge to eat some jello.


----------

